# Testosterone Suspension



## PillarofBalance (Jun 24, 2012)

I've been using an oil based test suspension pre-workout for a week or so now... Fantastic stuff. I work out around 5, pin it at 3 since its oil based and show up ready to smash some plates.  But I wondered what it would be like to try it on a non-training day...

So this morning around 10AM I pinned...

Well... Its 6:35 now, my girlfriend is crying cause I told her to shut the fuck up after she said something stupid and have pretty much been walking around the house mean mugging the shit out of everything... I couldn't reach the red hot in the fridge cause some cranberry juice was in the way. I screamed and cursed out the juice!

I'm incredibly angry right now with absolutely no right to be. Had a great day in fact!

Moral of the story is - there is something to be said for stable blood levels and the reduction of sides.

_Anyone else try this stuff? I still love it for training... Guess I'm lucky that I'm probably asleep before the moodiness would kick in when my levels fall..._ 

The part I don't understand is on top of the suspension I'm running a gram of Test PP and 600 NPP. So if my test levels fall, they can't be falling very low?????? So what gives?????????????


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the rough day friend. You know as well as we all do that everyone's sensitivity and reactions to changing levels is different. You might be one that finds yourself sensitive to a small drop in levels when around the 4000 ngl mark. Who knows?! Just try not to kill anyone. 

btw, I have been thinking about trying some susp for pwo myself. I have never tried susp though. Other than your agitation today, do you like the benefits?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 25, 2012)

Not only does your test levels fluctuate while using a suspension, your estro levels are also on the roller coaster. I think the estro has more to do with the mood swings then the actual test itself...that's the only issue with a suspension...extremely unstable levels. 

Ps...good job on putting your woman in her place lol jk


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 25, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I've been using an oil based test suspension pre-workout for a week or so now... Fantastic stuff. I work out around 5, pin it at 3 since its oil based and show up ready to smash some plates.  But I wondered what it would be like to try it on a non-training day...
> 
> So this morning around 10AM I pinned...
> 
> ...



Rolf@ mean mugging shit. For some reason im like that for about an hour after waking up. Then im just chill....


----------



## Get Some (Jun 25, 2012)

POB, anytime you have a quick spike in hormone levels you are prone to be irritable or angry... remember, test suspension is non-esterified and gets into your bloodstream quicker than any oral. There are no metabolites and your body starts using it right away. Thisis the reason powerlifters love preworkout test suspension shots for extra strength and aggression. The only thing that comes close to this same feeling for me is halo. 

POB - define "mean mugging".... lol, sounds like something I do all the time, I just want to confirm


----------



## Spongy (Jun 26, 2012)

I have not accounted for this in your diet.  And why is there juice in your house?  If I visit, I'll mean mug the shit out of the juice.  Fuck you juice.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2012)

Spongy said:


> I have not accounted for this in your diet.  And why is there juice in your house?  If I visit, I'll mean mug the shit out of the juice.  Fuck you juice.



Sugar free cranberry man I swear.


----------



## Hurt (Jun 26, 2012)

Spongy said:


> I have not accounted for this in your diet.  And why is there juice in your house?  If I visit, I'll mean mug the shit out of the juice.  Fuck you juice.



CAUGHT red handed! hahaha!


----------



## beasto (Jun 26, 2012)

Hahhaa....snappy on the suspension....now I know i'm not the only one.


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 26, 2012)

interesting - i can be an asshole too but mostly when I am hungry. Gear (in MOST cases) seems to make me more enjoyable all together... unless the switch is flipped and i get crazy. We all have a different pressure that sets off the switch thats all.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> interesting - i can be an asshole too but mostly when I am hungry. Gear (in MOST cases) seems to make me more enjoyable all together... unless the switch is flipped and i get crazy. We all have a different pressure that sets off the switch thats all.



Same here... In fact when I ran my first cycle I felt so good about life that I am totally convinced that i was Undiagnosed as hypogonadal.

But maaaaan... The surge of test I felt was incredible... Hours later though as that wanes, I hated everything.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2012)

Get Some said:


> POB, anytime you have a quick spike in hormone levels you are prone to be irritable or angry... remember, test suspension is non-esterified and gets into your bloodstream quicker than any oral. There are no metabolites and your body starts using it right away. Thisis the reason powerlifters love preworkout test suspension shots for extra strength and aggression. The only thing that comes close to this same feeling for me is halo.
> 
> POB - define "mean mugging".... lol, sounds like something I do all the time, I just want to confirm



Mean-mugging is walking around pissed off with a pissed off look on your face and in your eyes. It's highly personalized by each individual. I already am known for my inability to conceal my displeasure, so when I am mean mugging people generally get the fuck out of my way.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey bro I heard test Susp hurt like crazy and thats a reason some ppl drop it after few days. Did you think is that bad?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Hey bro I heard test Susp hurt like crazy and thats a reason some ppl drop it after few days. Did you think is that bad?



I have had zero pain... It stings a tiny bit for about 2 seconds but thats it. This is an oil based as opposed to a water based solution.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 26, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I have had zero pain... It stings a tiny bit for about 2 seconds but thats it. This is an oil based as opposed to a water based solution.



Thnx Sir much appreciated.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ya pik it dont hurt at all... Great for when ur taking ur APFT... Lol


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 26, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Ya pik it dont hurt at all... Great for when ur taking ur APFT... Lol



lol well just one thing for sure is giving it try as a pre-workout


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> lol well just one thing for sure is giving it try as a pre-workout



Stack it with dbol pre workout and you'll be a monster


----------



## 69nites (Jun 26, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Stack it with dbol pre workout and you'll be a monster


I have some tne/dbol oil that just makes me an animal. 75mg tne 25mg dbol. If I wasnt scared that it would send me on a killing spree I would add in tren base and cut back the tne dosage a bit.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 26, 2012)

Hmmm, I have actually never tried Test Suspension, but kind of want to now.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 26, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Stack it with dbol pre workout and you'll be a monster



So I should call this a "killer combo" right ...Thnx POB, looking at this Susp and just start to look for more info about it to know lit bit more of it.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 26, 2012)

BTW in oil it is a solution so calling it suspension is technically  incorrect. It's TNE or test base in oil.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 29, 2012)

I have done TNE (test base) and there was no pain. The first time i injected it there was a little burn but the shit delivers fast imo. I used 50-100mg before workouts on a test e cycle and i loved the shit. I wish a good DOM carried it, it seems like most of it is international. I found it best with a slin pin


----------



## 69nites (Jun 29, 2012)

yaya said:


> I have done TNE (test base) and there was no pain. The first time i injected it there was a little burn but the shit delivers fast imo. I used 50-100mg before workouts on a test e cycle and i loved the shit. I wish a good DOM carried it, it seems like most of it is international. I found it best with a slin pin


Look harder.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 29, 2012)

lol... all good bro, if i find it i do, if not i dont. Prop is good for me until i do find it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 30, 2012)

69nites said:


> BTW in oil it is a solution so calling it suspension is technically  incorrect. It's TNE or test base in oil.



Thats absolutely correct. I forget that. Thanks for the reminder 69!


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 30, 2012)

This thread has definitely got me interested...


----------



## 69nites (Jun 30, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Thats absolutely correct. I forget that. Thanks for the reminder 69!


Its a pet peeve lol. TNE is less painful than prop and more powerful.  Everyone should at least try it once.


----------

